# Dudas con un Texas 70W de los 80'.



## ccolonna (Mar 17, 2016)

Hola.

Como se le puede intercalar un led a un circuito de este tipo (protección de los transistores de salida de amplificadores AB) sin que afecte el funcionamiento del mismo pero que indique que esta actuando?


Muchas Gracias.


----------



## chclau (Mar 17, 2016)

Con otro transistor como Q1, con sus bases compartidas, emisor compartido, y el colector del nuevo transistor conectado a LED + resistencia. Puede ser que tengas que recalcular las resistencias de sensado porque el nuevo transistor es una carga adicional sobre la red de sensado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 17, 2016)

ccolonna dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Como se le puede intercalar un led a un circuito de este tipo (protección de los transistores de salida de amplificadores AB) sin que afecte el funcionamiento del mismo pero que indique que esta actuando?
> 
> ...



Si piensas emplear ese esquema de protección como detector de "Clip" no creo que te de buen resultado, este actúa sobre un semi-ciclo y a frecuencias de audio, el tiempo que pudiera estar encendido el LED, no será suficiente como para llegar a verlo.
Habría que agregar un monoestable que mantenga encendido el LED el tiempo suficiente como para verlo.


----------



## ccolonna (Mar 18, 2016)

El diagrama lo saque de un post tuyo Fogonazo para generalizarlo:
Protección de transistores en etapas de salida de audio.

www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/proteccion-transistores-etapas-salida-audio-55276/
Lo estuve estudiando y se agradece.


El amplificador ya lo tiene instalado (es un Texas de 70w de plaquetodo, el mod.058)
Son 4 circuitos en total.

Mucho tiempo lo tuve desconectado, ya que por un error de impresión (el manual estaba tipeado a maquina en 1986) lo armé en su momento con las resistencias de 1 ohm y no de .1 ohm en la salida, lo que afectaba el funcionamiento de la protección. 

Ahora lo estoy rearmando, mejorando lo que los años de algunas averías fueron sumando desprolijidades, puentes, circuitos anulados.... lo voy a reestablecer y pensaba ver al menos si el circuito actuaba en algún momento no deseado.

Pensaba agregrarle otro transistor paralelo, pero no se si me garantiza el mismo funcionamiento que el que esta trabajando, indicandome quizás , o no, alguna situación no real.  Pero al menos ya algo se acerca en la indicación.

Por el momento lo quiero como protección de cortos a la salida, lo que , supongo , mantendria el led encendido un buen tiempo. De funcionar , el monoestable sería la siguiente mejora.

Estoy armando al mismo tiempo la protección de parlantes de aca:

Amplificador 2n3055 con protector altavoces

www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-2n3055-protector-altavoces-9994/

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 18, 2016)

ccolonna dijo:


> . . . . Pensaba agregrarle otro transistor paralelo, pero no se si me garantiza el mismo funcionamiento que el que esta trabajando, indicandome quizás , o no, alguna situación no real.  Pero al menos ya algo se acerca en la indicación. . .


Creo que no habría inconveniente, pero se debe analizar el efecto que produce el nuevo transistor sobre el divisor resistivo que dispara al transistor.


> Por el momento lo quiero como protección de cortos a la salida, lo que , supongo , mantendria el led encendido un buen tiempo. De funcionar , el monoestable sería la siguiente mejora.


Aunque tenga protección contra cortocircuito  es una buena idea permitir trabajar el amplificador en esas condiciones.


----------



## ccolonna (Mar 18, 2016)

De paso, por agradecer la ayuda, si alguien necesita la guía de armado original es esta.

Se que el tema Plaquetodo, es un tema.... pero que va ser...ya esta armado. 





Fogonazo dijo:


> Aunque tenga protección contra cortocircuito  es una buena idea permitir trabajar el amplificador en esas condiciones.



No, eso lo tengo claro !!! 

Cuando hablo de un gran tiempo, hablo en el sentido que se alcance a ver en el led.

La idea es que si surge la activación , *corregir enseguida el motivo*.

Por los cálculos que pude sacar , basado en tu informe, el circuito actua al pasar los 6 amperes (resistencia de la base del transistor de protección 100 ohms, resistencia de la salida 0.1 ohms, tensión 55volts)  

Saludos.


----------



## ccolonna (Mar 31, 2016)

Tengo una duda con el tema de la carga en un amplificador del tipo AB con capacitor. :

Se puede encender sin tener carga o parlantes en la salida ??

Los protectores de parlantes que publicaron lo hacen, por poco tiempo , pero en algunas publicaciones vi que no se puede o no se debe hacer ... 

Busqué en el foro el tema específico pero no supe encontrarlo. 

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 31, 2016)

Cualquier amplificador se puede encende sin que tenga su carga de salida, simplemente no le pasa nada.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2016)

ccolonna dijo:


> Tengo una duda con el tema de la carga en un amplificador del tipo AB con capacitor. :
> 
> Se puede encender sin tener carga o parlantes en la salida ??
> 
> ...



Hace bastante tiempo existían diseños de amplificadores que *NO* se podían encender sin carga.

Publica el esquema del que estas hablando.


----------



## ccolonna (Mar 31, 2016)

Es el de plaquetodo 058 o Texas de 70W


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2016)

ccolonna dijo:


> Es el de plaquetodo 058 o Texas de 70W



Ese justamente es uno de los que *NO* es bueno trabajarlos sin carga.

*Edit:*
Actualmente existen esquemas mejores y mas seguros que ese que ya debe tener mas de 40 años


----------



## ccolonna (Mar 31, 2016)

Ya lo tengo armado desde 1986, funciona bien, justamente lo tengo en un proceso de "emprolijado" ...

Muchos años emparchandoló para que siga andando, esta vez saqué las placas y le voy a mejorar protecciones, la de cortocircuito que pregunté para agregarle un led y la de c.c. y retraso de parlantes.

En la galeria puse fotos de como viene el proceso. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/browseimages.php?do=member&imageuser=421084

En el retraso de parlantes le voy a poner un relay inversor para que cuando encienda tenga una carga de resistencias y luego conmute al parlante.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Abr 11, 2016)

Qué característica nos permite reconocer visualmente esos amplificadores que NO se deben hacer trabajar sin carga?


----------



## ccolonna (Abr 13, 2016)

ccolonna dijo:


> ....En el *retraso de parlantes/protección DC* le voy a poner un relay inversor para que cuando encienda tenga una carga de resistencias y luego conmute al parlante.



Alguien sabría calcular la resistencia de compromiso que podría ponerle como para que no dañe la salida al encender pero al mismo tiempo si hay un problema de DC en la salida la misma no suponga otro problema si se activa la protección.

Quizás lo que pido es incompatible.... el parlante es de 4 ohms y la fuente de 60volts.

En diagramas similares vi cargas resistivas de  4 ohms para pruebas reales y hasta 2k7 para que tenga al menos un modo de cargar el capacitor.

Muchas Gracias. !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2016)

Yo pondría 100 Ohms 5 Watts  . . . a ojímetro


----------



## ccolonna (Abr 20, 2016)

Gracias Dosmetros , pusé de 100 con mas disipación , cargan bien los capacitores y todo funciona bien.

Puse los detalles, fotos , comentarios y agradecimientos aca:


----------



## plarenas (Abr 20, 2016)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> Qué característica nos permite reconocer visualmente esos amplificadores que NO se deben hacer trabajar sin carga?



el circuito de realimentacion puesto a la salida despues del condensador el parlante cierra ese loop


----------



## ccolonna (Abr 21, 2016)

plarenas dijo:


> el circuito de realimentacion puesto a la salida despues del condensador el parlante cierra ese loop



O sea... se identifica por el circuito de realimentación del negativo del capacitor ?
(vi que los diseños modernos no realimentan de ese modo en general)

Y que se quema ?... el circuito de realimentación por tener que cargar el capacitor o los transistores de salida , o el capacitor de algún modo?

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## ccolonna (May 26, 2017)

Luego de muchisimo tiempo probando los transistores con el tester decidí armar un tester sencillo  

Basado en el diagrama, use un transformador que me da 9VA y use para los leds rojos resistencias de 560 para que quede sensible.

Funciona y bien...el tema es lo que indica. 

En los TIP35C sin tener la Base conectada, el led PNP enciende infimamente, apenas se colorea (pero prende).... conectando la Base , enciende a pleno el led NPN y el otro apaga.

Lo probé en varios, nuevos sin uso, y en muchos hace eso...uno solo no lo hace.

Es muy sensible ?, (es como prende a veces un led con los dedos) es normal? indica fuga?
Será necesario poner Base a tierra?

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2017)

ccolonna dijo:


> En los TIP35C sin tener la Base conectada, el led PNP enciende infimamente.



Ahora vas a entendés por que , tanto en los amplificadores de audio , cómo en cualquier otro ciercuito , no se debe dejar la base al aire sin una resistencia de alto valor "base - emisor"


----------



## ccolonna (May 26, 2017)

De que valor se le podría poner una para que el resultado sea real ?

o depende de la ganancia ? 

(los BC5XX prenden casi todos y mas fuerte, pero era otra pregunta de los limites de este circuito, suponia...)

o solo tomar como valido lo que de con la Base polarizada? 

Saludos.


----------



## Nuyel (May 26, 2017)

aparte hay otro detalle, los transistores tienen regiones XYZ ya sea PNP o NPN pero, XZ si bien son de misma polaridad no son iguales en sus dimensiones, toma como referencia la siguiente imagen







Como vemos el emisor es muy reducido comparado con el colector, cuando se polariza el colector a V+ los electrones son atraídos y el espacio crece haciendo que no conduzca a menos de que la corriente en base este presente, en cambio si polarizas E a V+ esta región es muy chica y fácilmente entra en ruptura atrayendo parte de los portadores en la base y luego prácticamente se comporta como un diodo.


----------



## sergiot (May 26, 2017)

Un tester analogico soluciona todas las dudas de pequñas fugas entre junturas que los digitales no pueden medir.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2017)

ccolonna dijo:


> De que valor se le podría poner una para que el resultado sea real ?
> o depende de la ganancia ?



La resistencia funcionará como "pull down" y estará en relación a la corriente disponible para hacer funcionar el transistor , o sea que esa resistencia debe tener una impedancia mucho mas alta que la impedancia del circuito que activará la base.



sergiot dijo:


> Un tester analogico soluciona todas las dudas de pequñas fugas entre junturas que los digitales no pueden medir.



Los "giles" te miran cómo un antiguo  cuando los usas


----------



## sergiot (May 26, 2017)

jajajaja, es verdad, imagínate llegaba a decir multímetro a válvulas, jajajaja


----------



## ccolonna (May 27, 2017)

Me gusto mucho la explicación teórica.

El tema es que esto no se si es una 'fuga', sino que una circulación inversa de la corriente.

Vengo de la época del tester analógico, tuve 2, nunca de tan buena calidad como para que hoy funcionen...  o sea que no dispongo del mismo.


Vamos a lo práctico:

Ayer compré todo nuevo para el amplificador Texas 70w, TIP29C, TIP30C, TIP35 y TIP36C...

Todos pasaron perfectos esta prueba, salvo los 2 TIP29C, exactamente hacen lo mismo, encienden primero el led PNP y luego con Base polarizada el led correcto, pero en este caso , deja con bastante brillo el primer led !!!


Es un problema de diseño interno de las regiones del transistor ??

Y lo mas importate.... lo puedo usar ??? 

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2017)

Ese circuito les mete alterna *y los transistores pueden funcionar al revé*s con mucha menor ganancia . . . 

Eso no mide fugas sino funcionamiento inverso


----------



## ccolonna (May 29, 2017)

Perfecto para mi... 
Ya están puestos en las placas...en unos días los pongo en funcionamiento y les comento.
Muchas Gracias !!!


----------



## ccolonna (Jul 14, 2017)

Bueno...entre idas y vueltas..este tema termina relacionado con : 
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1174521/ _
Por una cuestión de funcionamiento volaron los TIP30C, pero los TIP29C que quedaron (usados y no) dan ganancias de entre 130 y 150 con el Multimetro. (Normal entre 15 y 75)
Algunos que tengo viejos, descartados en par en su momento, marcan entre 40 y 60.


En resumen.... todo lo anterior comentado es por la falsedad de los mismos...en este caso.

Disculpas y Saludos.


----------



## ccolonna (Abr 16, 2018)

Hola.

Antes de escribir leí casi todo lo que estaba por el foro (y un poco mas)

Es el mismo circuito que estoy reparando, uno de los problemas que tiene es la corriente de reposo... no tiene ninguno de los transistores 2A...  todos BC..
Lo que hace que ganancias y muchos valores estén cambiados.
Todo esta bien un tiempo hasta que se lleva en avalancha los drivers.

Pensaba hacerlo con diodos esta vez , de una forma conservadora, pero comparando con circuitos similares que usan 2 y 3 diodos para una etapa como esta en el mismo lugar (de 1.4 a 2.1 volts diferenciales mas alguna resistencia)  este pide un *1 volt *para establecer 36mA en los Tip35-36...

Todo esto según manuales originales...no tengo idea si esto mejora la distorsión de cruce (los 36mA) ya que no tengo osciloscopio.

La corriente en la zona de regule pide 11mA, los que manejaría el diodo.

Supongo que esos valores de manuales ( Texas de lo 80) son para el equipo regulado y funcionando.

Alguien entiende como es el tema ?  

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 16, 2018)

ccolonna dijo:


> . . . . _*Todo esta bien un tiempo hasta que se lleva en avalancha los drivers*_. . . .


¿ Que significa eso ?

36mA de corriente de reposo hace trabajar el amplificador en clase "AB", cerca de "B", no debería provocar calentamiento alguno.

Cuenta un poco sobre los reemplazos que adoptaste.


----------



## ccolonna (Abr 16, 2018)

Mas que nada cambie los 2A3704 y similares por BC549B en la entrada y BC550 en Q2 y Q3.
Los otros siguen siendo TIP29-30 y 35-36.

Realmente es una placa que, o por componentes no confiables al 100% o por algún tema de diseño ( a mucha gente no le gusta ) si le das duro tiene problemas....

Me tiene cansado... le quiero poner uno o dos diodos, dejarla con un poco de distorsión y no tocarla mas...

Pero viendo el diagrama...hasta con un solo diodo esta al 70% de la corriente de reposo máxima!!!!

Se entiende ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 16, 2018)

Veamos...
Ese amplificador es bastante complicado de hacerlo funcionar bien...lo digo por experiencia, ya que lo armé en 1981 y nos hizo parir (aclaro que en esa epoca no cargaba mucha idea, pero tenía un técnico "conocido" que mas o menos sabía)...y al final no lo usé nunca. La verdad es que no recuerdo que corno hicimos para que funcionara, pero lo que yo haría ahora es lo siguiente:

Quitar Q6 y Q9 (protecciones).
Asegurarse que los transistores que reemplazaste tienen la misma distribución de patas. Mejor medirlos que decir "estoy seguro que si".
Poner el transistor del multiplicador Vbe en contacto térmico con LOS DRIVERS de salida (esto es importante).
Asegurarse que P1 esté en MUY BUEN estado (yo lo cambiaría antes de seguir).
Tratar de ajustar la corriente de reposo a lo que indica el manual.
Colgar una carga dummy de 8 ohms a la salida y medir el estado con un osciloscopio, ya que es muy probable que el ampli entre en oscilación. Si este es el caso, meter a la salida una red zobel para ver si se tranquiliza. Si sigue loco, apagar todo y cargar el circuito en un simulador y ver que diablos pasa.
Ahora que ya soy mas viejo y estudiado me doy cuenta de que el VAS tiene una red de realimentación local "rara" (por decirlo de alguna forma) en lugar de solo usar el capacitor de Miller. Y lo mismo sucede con la red de realimentación global. Ese desparramo de capacitores me dá la idea de que el diseño es propenso a entrar en oscilación (ese tipo de amplis tiene un gran ancho de banda) y por eso está plagado de capacitores para tratar de acomodar el margen fase y evitar oscilaciones. Esto es pensar en voz alta, y hay que simular para analizar que sucede.
No creo que poniendo diodos en lugar del multiplicador Vbe ayude en mucho por que el problema, a mi juicio, es otro diferente. Pero si querés poner diodos tenes que usar DOS DIODOS EN SERIE (usá 1N400X que tiene menos caída directa) en lugar del multiplicador, ya que la etapa de salida es configuración Sziklai y solo hay una caída Vbe por cada transistor de salida.
Un posible "arreglo" (ponele) sería tomar la realimentación global desde antes del capacitor de salida y nó después tal como está. Eso no permite corregir las posibles distorsiones del cap de salida, pero al menos que quita el desfasaje que este introduce.
Siempre medir con la lámpara serie o con una resistencia de 10 ohms 10 watts en serie con Vcc.
.


----------



## ccolonna (Abr 16, 2018)

Impresionante !! Son todos los problemas que pase con este equipo en estos años...
El circuito de protección esta desactivado desde el  inicio... funciona muy mal y calienta la salida.
Esta vez tiene una red Zobel para ver si era parte del problema y mejore los filtros de los bafless.

Voy a probar el cambio de realimentación y con dos diodos unidos al disipador.
La oscilación puede ser el tema oculto, ya que antes de fallar genera ruidos extraños previamente.

Andando tranquilo, funciona años... desde 1988 estoy usandolo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 16, 2018)

ccolonna dijo:


> Voy a probar el cambio de realimentación y con dos diodos unidos al disipador.


No cambies ambas cosas al mismo tiempo!!!!
Y no coloques los drivers en el mismo disipador que los de potencia. Deben tener disipador aparte y a él conectar térmicamente los diodos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2018)

Ya mismo ponele 100pF a los transistores excitadores entre base y colector para evitar oscilaciones.

Si se soluciona el problema se podría probar con 47pF. A veces alcanza con sólo ponerlo sólo en el excitador del negativo , a veces necesita ambos, éste es un circuito muuuuy propenso a oscilar


----------



## ccolonna (Abr 18, 2018)

Todavía no hice las pruebas con tensión.
Le había errado, unos de los transistores es un BC337 que va luego con un disipador sobre él.
Hice un diagrama con el estado actual del circuito con algunos de los capacitores agregados para evitar justamente oscilaciones y limitar la banda de amplificación, de este foro son los consejos.
La foto muestra la disposición de los componentes... muchas de las soluciones son porque las pistas de la placa ya no soportan mas soldaduras. 

Me parece que en este momento lo único que me queda *es evitar oscilaciones del circuito*.

Les parece que ya esta bien así o faltaría algo mas ?




DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya mismo ponele 100pF a los transistores excitadores entre base y colector para evitar oscilaciones.



En cuales específicamente ?

Muchas Gracias !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2018)

- No me gustan los transistores excitadores enchufables.

- Tampoco me gusta que compartan el mismo disipador  con los de salida , con esos cables laaargos es peor el tema oscilaciones , ponelos en su lugar con disipadores de 5 cm x 4 cm doblados en U individuales.

-Ponele los capacitores que antes te mencioné.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 18, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> - Tampoco me gusta que compartan el mismo disipador con los de salida


Ese montaje es un problema, por que los drivers en Sziclai *NO DEBEN* estar en contacto térmico con los transistores de potencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2018)

Claro , además que originalmente no iban . . .


----------



## ccolonna (Abr 18, 2018)

Ya los saco de allí....


----------



## pandacba (Abr 18, 2018)

Si así esta montado te dara mil dolores de cabeza, es horrible y muy desprolijo.
Por aquellos años yo no era muy partidario de Texas, en esos años eramos estudiantes de ingenieria.
Mi amigo con quien estudiabamos armo primero uno de 35W para su uso, que funciono muy pero muy bién, hizo un par de retoques menores y funciono muy bién, Tuvo la suerte de trabajar en el CIAL por lo que lo llevo e hizo todas las medidas pertinentes, tiempo después hicieron un sistema de Bi amplificación y utilizaron  un novedoso para la época STK de 50W y el puso su equipo para hacer las mediciones, posteriormente armó varios de 70W, tampoco tuvo mayores problemas, a lo sumo algúna capacidad para evitar oscilaciones, pero eso si, los transistores no los cableo en ninguno de los equipos, soldados a la placa y al disipador.
Los que han echo el montaje como vos han experimentado problemas.
Es la primera vez que veo un texas con los drivers puesto en el mimo disipador que los de salida.
En el manual no dice en ninguna parte que deba ser así
El 2A3704 no puede ser reemplazado por un BC549........ deberias reemplazarlo por un BC337


----------



## ccolonna (Abr 19, 2018)

Hola, primero quiero agradecer la opiniones y consejos.

Ya desoldé todos los transistores y no hay mas cables.
Puse todo sobre la placa.

No tengo capacitores de 100pf en stock, apenas compre los pongo.



pandacba dijo:


> El 2A3704 no puede ser reemplazado por un BC549........ deberias reemplazarlo por un BC337


Fue un error de mi memoria, fijate en el segundo diagrama esta cambiado, el 549 creo que reemplaza un 2A98 o 97.

Me gustaría que entiendan el contexto...

Ese amplificador lo empecé en 1984 con 14 años y con un libro de Electrónica Gallego.
El primer problema fueron errores en diagrama y no conseguir el disipador adecuado... lo que me hizo cablear.
El año pasado , gracias a Uds, descubro que los Leea 12" 130watts 4ohms comprados en 1986...... eran 50watts 16 Ohms.
En 1988 cierra el local donde compraba y estaba el manual Texas. 
El cableado de los Tip29-30 lo hice recién este año, y los reubique ahi considerando que el volumen al que lo uso por seguridad y con un cooler practicamente ni tibio estaba. Aparte que lo tenia con una corriente de reposo infima.

Igual... en todos los casos consideré perdida de volumen, zumbidos pero no oscilaciones ni cosas parecidas.
Recién desde hace 2 años navegando este foro encontre publicaciones de gente con experiencia en estas placas como para revertir 30 años de improvisar soluciones.

En función del tiempo que tenga *estoy implementado todos los consejos.*

Una pregunta....

Se puede poner los TIP35-36 en radiadores individuales ??? (4 en total) y en caso afirmativo... en cual pongo los diodos ?

muchas Gracias.  

Se puede poner los TIP35-36 en radiadores individuales ??? (4 en total) y en caso afirmativo... en cual pongo los diodos ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2018)

Esos disipadores no entran parados en el gabinete ?


----------



## ccolonna (Abr 19, 2018)

Entran perfecto, lo que no coincide es la ubicación de los transistores de como salen de la placa con respecto al tipo de disipador. (sin cablear)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2018)

Podés cortar el disipador al medio y ponerle 4 disipadores individuales.

Corré o acostá  C5 y ponele un disipador uniendo los dos excitadores , obvio con mica y virolas , el transistor del Bias debería tomar temperatura de ese disipador.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 19, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés cortar el disipador al medio y ponerle 4 disipadores individuales.
> Corré o acostá  C5 y ponele un disipador uniendo los dos excitadores , obvio con mica y virolas , el transistor del Bias debería tomar temperatura de ese disipador.


Mas allá de lo que diga Self, en mi experiencia con los P3A que armé, los Sziclai son bastante resistentes al embalamiento térmico siempre y cuando los de salida no calienten a los excitadores. Si están en disipadores separados, hasta podes obviar montar el multiplicador Vbe en contacto térmico con los excitadores y no debería pasar nada.... a menos que los excitadores estén muy jugados de capacidad de manejo de potencia, lo que no es el caso de este amplificador.


----------



## ccolonna (Abr 20, 2018)

Por si no se entiende...el que debo rediagramar es el disipador de salida. (TIP35-36)
Ya hice el del TIP29...me falta el del TIP30.

Ven como no encaja ? No lo quiero poner en las aletas !!!  Otra variante en ese tamaño no tengo... si individuales para cada uno....
Este mismo que tengo , si lo corto lo ubico... el tema es si pueden ir independientes ???

Que hago con los diodos...en el TIP35...36..29...30...solos ?? 

Muchas gracias por seguir ayudandome !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2018)

Si , se pueden poner individuales , mas trabajo de montaje


----------



## ccolonna (Abr 23, 2018)

Va queriendo... 
Corte el disipador y lo rediseñé, no perdío mucho material y se lo voy a complementar con 4 mas pequeños debajo de los transistores para cada costado, igual tiene 2 pequeños ventiladores en el gabinete.
Detrás tiene aluminio remachado y transfiere calor muy bien entra ambas mitades. 
Ya ubique los capacitores en los TIPs29-30.
Me falta el disipador del BC337.... he visto también en los Audinac el primer transistor (BC549) con disipador. Posiblemente le ponga uno.
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 23, 2018)

Los diodos pueden ser 1N4007
Una pregunta tenes el Pre ?


----------



## ccolonna (Abr 24, 2018)

Si. fijate en este link:

¿Que es un preamplificador Texas?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 24, 2018)

Para evitar acoples habia que poner un pre hacia arriba y el otro hacia abajo, las pista de los potes estaba diseñadas para así conectarlos.
Ahora no se  consiguen potes con derivación para sonoridad, pero los conseguía hasta casi el 2000 simples y o dobles, una lástima que no se consigan ahora


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2018)

Para que te entretengas después 

Amplificador RCA clasico de 70 watts Modificado A 100 Watts


----------



## ccolonna (Abr 25, 2018)

Hola, el pre como explique, lo armé para no dejarlo abandonado.... siempre anduvo muy bien.
La sorpresa es que en la misma caja armé uno basado en CI tipo 081 o 071 de 3 controles de tono... 
Y al oído funcionan igual de bien ambos !!!
Nunca lo monté del modo sugerido , pero siempre anduvo muy bien... lo que hice ahora es porque las placas estaban "arqueadas" .

Los RCA, aparte de todo lo que hay en el foro, la bibliografia que conseguí y las recomendaciones... de poder estar en 1984 de nuevo, lo elegiría.
Del Texas solo tengo unas 4 carillas del manual original y luego malas copias de adaptaciones dudosas.
Leí comentarios que fue un diseño de compromiso de Texas para poder promocionar/vender sus transistores y debían diferenciarse del resto.

Es solamente una cuestión de orgullo propio dejarlo andando bien nuevamente.

En estos días comienzan las pruebas con tensión, usando el método de Fogonazo.


----------



## ccolonna (Abr 26, 2018)

Le puse tensión...poca...por el tiempo que tenia ayer solo lo probé con 12 volts y unos 3 amperios de tope y para mi sorpresa (ya lo hice muchas veces así) arranco muy bien, con poca distorsión para el voltaje tan pobre y a un volumen bajo sin graves andaba muy bien.
Nunca-nunca de esta forma anduvo tan bien.

Me parece que en este circuito el tema de los diodos para el reposo lo deja muy estable.

Lo otro fue revisar a full todos los transistores que no tuvieran ganancias exageradas (los TIP que busque estaban entre 40 y 65) viendo que los truchos estaban arriba de 120!!!

Las conexiones cortas y esos capacitores ayudan muchísimo.

La red Zobel no se si en este caso ayudo en algo, supongo que actuara con mas demanda... 

Con tiempo, voy a ir subiendo el voltaje.... los 60 volts se los voy a dar todavía con el método Fogonazo. 


Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2018)

Para mayor estabilidad podrías agregarle el inductor a la salida


----------



## pandacba (Abr 26, 2018)

La alimentación de ese equipo para 70W era de 55V. para una carga de 4 ohms
Por otro lado el 70W de la RCA alimentado con fuente regulada alcanzaba los 100W.
Eso figuraba en los propios manuales de la RCA así que hace años hicimos una prueba y tal cual era capaz de entregar 100W
Por lo que se ve en la foto son placas de plaquetodo 100-058


----------



## ccolonna (Abr 27, 2018)

El trafo recomendado (estaba con codificación en el manual Texas como Humbor  0190 /tole)  me lo tradujeron como CobSil 45Volts 3amp simple, mas una salida 6.3v de baja corriente.... termina dando unos 60 volts rectificado.

Primera prueba con limitador primero y directo luego, dio un funcionamiento perfecto... pero mucho calor con 2 diodos en muy poco tiempo (identico ambos canales) .. con 1 diodo hay una pequeña distorsión a bajisimo volumen , nada de temperatura y muy buen sonido a un volumen normal.

Hoy voy a medir las corrientes de reposo de cada caso, cuando no tengo tiempo no lo hago...en el apuro quemas cosas 

---------------------------------------------------------

Hago esta pregunta , pero apenas tenga tiempo busco en el foro.
Con el tester en la posición "sonido continuidad/diodo" mido un 1N40007 y me da "590" ... ese es el valor de caída de tensión?
Ahora...pongo en serie 2 de 590  y me mide 1490  Error de instrumento, poca bateria...?

Estuve midiendo diodos (los dobles con encapsulado TIP) de las fuentes de PC y si los valores son correctos (de 120 a 200 mismo metodo)..realmente se puede ajustar finito.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2018)

Los díodos no son lineales ni proporcionales


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 27, 2018)

ccolonna dijo:


> Con el tester en la posición "sonido continuidad/diodo" mido un 1N40007 y me da "590" ... ese es el valor de caída de tensión?


Está OK, pero ese valor es con la corriente de prueba del tester. Con la corriente estática real que hayas configurado en el circuito del VAS, esta tensión va a variar. Hay que ver el manual para tener idea de cuanto se puede esperar que cambie. Fijate:


Si la corriente del VAS - que es un clase A - es de 10mA o menos (creo que dijiste que I1 era 11mA) estarás en el inicio de la curva y 590mV es un valor razonable.



ccolonna dijo:


> Ahora...pongo en serie 2 de 590 y me mide 1490 Error de instrumento, poca bateria...?


Para medir dos en serie tenes que saber que tensión/corriente pone el tester entre las punta de prueba en el modo "pitido" para ver como es la polarización que se logra, pero con corriente tan baja mas la dispersión de los diodos puede pasar cualquier cosa...
*Medí cada diodo por separado y asegurate que estén mas o menos apareados.*



ccolonna dijo:


> Primera prueba con limitador primero y directo luego, dio un funcionamiento perfecto... pero mucho calor con 2 diodos en muy poco tiempo (identico ambos canales) .. con 1 diodo hay una pequeña distorsión a bajisimo volumen , nada de temperatura y muy buen sonido a un volumen normal.


Lo que podés hacer es cambiar uno de los diodos por un preset de 800mV/11mA=72 ohms (ponele un preset de 100 ohms en paralelo con una resistencia de 560 ohms) y podrías ajustar la corriente de reposo a tu gusto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2018)

*Siempre que hago pruebas de Bias le sueldo fijo a la placa o tres díodos 1N4007 en serie o un led verde de alto brillo.*

El Bias definitivo iría en paralelo con eso ¿ Porqué ? Porque si algo se desconecta , o a veces algunos le han puesto el preset entre colector - base - emisor (  ) o entre colector y base y si hay un corte de milisegundos y ese circuito se abre , entonces la base de Q4 se va a +V y la de Q5 a -V y chau salida completa (excitadores , salidas , resistencias de emisor)

En caso de Cuasi pongo 4 y en Darlington 5 1N4007. Eso te daría los segundos necesarios para desenchufar


----------



## pandacba (Abr 27, 2018)

ccolonna dijo:


> El trafo recomendado (estaba con codificación en el manual Texas como Humbor  0190 /tole)  me lo tradujeron como CobSil 45Volts 3amp simple, mas una salida 6.3v de baja corriente.... termina dando unos 60 volts rectificado.
> Saludos.


Si, pero siempre he preferido guiarme por lo que dice el esquema, de esa forma hay margen por cualquier cosa
Tene en cuenta que la tensión de linea pude variar en 10%, con 55V se iria a 06.5 pero con 62V que te da el trafo, se te va 68.6V lo cual me parece demasiado.
Ese trafo  era originalmente para los amplificadores Philips/Fapesa, de 40W que utilizaban unos 60V de fuente.
Por tales motivos los haciamos bobinar.
Es solo un comentario, cada uno luego hace como mejor le parece


----------



## ccolonna (Abr 28, 2018)

Primero, gracias por ocuparse. !!



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo que podés hacer es cambiar uno de los diodos por un preset de 800mV/11mA=72 ohms (ponele un preset de 100 ohms en paralelo con una resistencia de 560 ohms) y podrías ajustar la corriente de reposo a tu gusto.



Con un solo 1N4007 medido en el circuito indica 0.7volts con el tester en Volts , voy a hacer una ultima prueba sumandole un Schottky S10C40C  que con la prueba del teste da 139...  la idea es estar cerca del 1 volt y ver si queda bien sin nada ajustable.
Y la otra es 1  Schottky S10C40C + Schottky S82-004 que da 158 con pitido. (sin 1N4007) (obvio que son gratis de una fuente de PC)
Si todo falla o no me gusta... voy a tu propuesta.

No puedo medir bien la corriente en la salida bien porque lo hago sobre las resistencias (no quiero abrir el circuito) y desconfio de los resistores de 0.1R ,pero no tengo conque medirlos con presicíon.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Siempre que hago pruebas de Bias le sueldo fijo a la placa o tres díodos 1N4007 en serie o un led verde de alto brillo



En caso que queme el Led...queda abierto o cerrado..por la consecuencias...le tenia miedo a eso.
A mi me pasa que los Leds verdes son los que mas se me queman por picos o corriente inversa accidental.



pandacba dijo:


> Tene en cuenta que la tensión de linea pude variar en 10%, con 55V se iria a 06.5 pero con 62V que te da el trafo, se te va 68.6V lo cual me parece demasiado.



Es perfecto lo que decís y es verdad, ni sabia lo que compré en su momento...confie.
Lo único a mi favor ahora, es que el modelo de los 80 por un tema de costo, supongo, tenia TIPs tipo A de mas bajo voltaje... y los capacitores por tamaño en voltajes mínimos (hasta de 6.3volts)...
Yo armé con TIPs tipo C , los BC creo que están mejor que los 2A y los capacitores de 80volts en las partes expuestas directamente al voltaje.   


Me encantan los consejos y los agradezco, tambíen  le van a servir a alguno que los necesite.
Nada de lo que ponga es para discutirlo de porfiado o necio.. sino porque a veces quiero entender.


----------



## ccolonna (Abr 29, 2018)

Quedó perfecto con un 1N4007 + Schottky S10C40C  , da 0.954 volts  (pide 1 volt en el diagrama) no calienta y suena muy bien.

Ya medí las resistencias de varios modos diferenciales y están bien...son de 0.1R.

Muchas Gracias !!!!


----------



## ccolonna (May 1, 2018)

Ya todo montado en su caja, quedo funcionando muy bien.

Los diodos que use (los de la derecha) para evitar cortes o cualquier contratiempo los envolví con epoxi sobre una lamima de aluminio.

Muchas Gracias.

Y los dio


----------



## limon40 (Jul 26, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya mismo ponele 100pF a los transistores excitadores entre base y colector para evitar oscilaciones.
> 
> Si se soluciona el problema se podría probar con 47pF. A veces alcanza con sólo ponerlo sólo en el excitador del negativo , a veces necesita ambos, éste es un circuito muuuuy propenso a oscilar


claro ,éste  aparentemente es un circuito mus básico, muy recomendable agregar esos capacitores de 100 a 470 pf


----------



## ccolonna (Dic 23, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Si, pero siempre he preferido guiarme por lo que dice el esquema, de esa forma hay margen por cualquier cosa
> Tene en cuenta que la tensión de linea pude variar en 10%, con 55V se iria a 06.5 pero con 62V que te da el trafo, se te va 68.6V lo cual me parece demasiado.
> Ese trafo  era originalmente para los amplificadores Philips/Fapesa, de 40W que utilizaban unos 60V de fuente.
> Por tales motivos los haciamos bobinar.
> Es solo un comentario, cada uno luego hace como mejor le parece



Hasta hoy estuvo andando 10 puntos, comenzó a hacer un pequeño ruido/distorsión a bajisimo volumen y (por conocerlo) es como cuando el Tip36 o Tip29 fallaban (antes catastroficamente) ..... era el 29 que comienza como con una 'fuga'. Lo cambie y todo Joya. 

Lo único pendiente  (salvo revolear todo) es lo mencionado por pandacba e intentar bajar la fuente de 62v a unos 55v. Y quizás responsable de estos daños en partes mas sensibles del circuito.

Sigo con las premisas de no hacer grandes desarrollos, ni rebobinar...es de uso hogareño y moderado a suave...

Pensaba agregarle entre 8 y 10 diodos de 6Amp tipo  http://www.diotec-usa.com/gp600.pdf  que en el rango de corriente de uso tiene una caida de tensión de entre 0.6 y 0.7 volts   (0.8 ya para 3 amperes) .  

*Lo único que me preocupa es que esa caida de tensión entre extremos de consumo se note en calidad del sonido*, porque justamente para eso dejé la reserva de potencia.   

(Como dato accesorio le digo que ayer lo estuve probando con el metodo Fogonazo de lampara limitadora y funcionaba bien entre 56volts y 38volts que era el resultado del consumo según la potencia que le pedía)


----------



## ccolonna (Dic 24, 2018)

Encontré la serie 6A05 al 6A10  ( 6A8_Pdf  ) con mejores valores de Vf para lo que quiero...son de bajo costo así que voy a probar como resultan.
Me parece que en la zona de corriente donde van a operar ( < 1 Amp ) no tendría casi que afectarme esa característica.
Saludos.


Ayer me prestaron por un rato un osciloscopio.
No tengo generador de señal y no daba para conectar la PC (poco tiempo)
Lo probé con un MP3 en buena calidad con música y todavía limitado en Corriente.

La imagen de abajo la generaba el Tip29 que cambié con muy poca señal de entrada,  arriba ya solucionado.

Como curiosidad nada mas para ver que pasaba...nunca había visto la salida que generaba.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2018)

ccolonna dijo:


> Encontré la serie_* 6A05 al 6A10 *_ ( 6A8_Pdf  ) con mejores valores de Vf para lo que quiero...son de bajo costo así que voy a probar como resultan.
> Me parece que en la zona de corriente donde van a operar ( < 1 Amp ) no tendría casi que afectarme esa característica.
> Saludos..


No estoy siguiendo el tema, así que mi consulta tal vez sea "Descolgada", _¿ Para que serían esos diodos ? _


----------



## ccolonna (Dic 24, 2018)

Hola Fogonazo. En el #39 lo explico, viene de una sugerencia anterior que tambien esta citada. Gracias por contestar.!!!


----------



## pandacba (Dic 24, 2018)

No te va a cambiar el sonido para nada, ya que fue diseñado para trabajar a 55V 4 ohms de carga.
Lo que vas a lograr es que los transistores se "fatiguen menos" y disipen menos también
Un amigo que nos conocimos cuando epezamos la universidad armo uno de 35W y lo tiene funcionando todavía......


----------



## ccolonna (Dic 25, 2018)

Hola Pandacba!! 

Me refería a la forma de hacerlo con diodos... si oculta algún comportamiento que no estoy teniendo en cuenta.
Vi que el mayor inconveniente es la variación del Vf con la corriente, pero en mi caso queda en una zona de poco cambio.
Lo mismo la disipación..queda cubierta.
Serían 10 diodos  6Ax  (lo que consiga)  en serie...algún resistor de infimo valor en la serie o de gran valor en paralelo para ayudar???

Pruebo en la semana y les comento.

Muchas Gracias por opinar de nuevo!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2018)

Existiendo un sobrante de tensión, ¿ No se te ocurrió la posibilidad de hacerle una fuente regulada/estabilizada ?, esto podría mejorar la performance.  
Al ser fuente simple *NO *sería muy complicada.


----------



## ccolonna (Dic 25, 2018)

Es buena idea tambien...transistor y zener? Transistor  y 317 ?  Algun circuito sugerido? Que tenga limitacion de corriente suena interesante ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2018)

ccolonna dijo:


> Es buena idea tambien...transistor y zener? Transistor  y 317 ?  Algun circuito sugerido? Que tenga limitacion de corriente suena interesante ...


Transistor darlington + zener , pero habría que hacer cálculos.
Con protección ya se complica un poco, aunque no mucho.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 25, 2018)

Está la del Fapesa de 40W con protección


----------



## ccolonna (Dic 25, 2018)

Voy a googlear algunos circuitos para ver que aparece...el tema que sean confiables y no delirios no probados...lo mismo que tengan componentes que se consigan...las fuentes de pc...tiene algun transistor apto para esto ????   me seria muy barato y con componente probado si esta bueno --- 75volts 5 amperes para seguridad.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 25, 2018)

Tenes muchas opciones muy sencillas, partí de la máx corriente que maneja tu esquema.
Podrias utilizar un LM350K que maneja 3A le creas una masa flotante  de unos 30-35V mediante zener y tenes una salida de 55V  con muy pocos componentes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 25, 2018)

Fuente del Fapesa 40 + 40 Watts.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 25, 2018)

Hay que tener en cuenta que es para 2 x 40W, pero la que hace falta,sería 2 x 70W


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fuente del Fapesa 40 + 40 Watts.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 174618


Estuve encontrando ese esquema pero no lo podía buscar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 26, 2018)

El problema de usar una fuente regulada es que la misma va a necesitar un disipador igual al del amplificador.
Si la diferencia son solo 5 o 6 volts, mejor usá un filtro PI en la fuente (tipo C-R-C) que te va a mejorar significativamente el filtrado y podés hacer caer algunos voltios sobre la resistencia (que va a tener que disipar unos cuantos watts).


----------



## ccolonna (Dic 26, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El problema de usar una fuente regulada es que la misma va a necesitar un disipador igual al del amplificador.
> Si la diferencia son solo 5 o 6 volts, mejor usá un filtro PI en la fuente (tipo C-R-C) que te va a mejorar significativamente el filtrado y podés hacer caer algunos voltios sobre la resistencia (que va a tener que disipar unos cuantos watts).



Para evitar eso pensé en los diodos... siempre me resultan mas eficientes cuando el amperaje no se dispara y son algunos voltios...

Tengo un LM350K (creo que original, guardado no se donde, pero está)...pero estaba mirando ahora y resulta que ya es obsoleto !!!
Tiene protección incorporada ;  y un buen disipador de algún modo lo ubico. 

Tengo mucho laburo (no electrónico) esta semana y me la pasando teorizando pero no puedo ir al taller !!!! 

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 26, 2018)

la máxima potencia disipada vendrá dada por la diferencia de tensión entre la entrada y la salida por la máxima  corriente consumida.
No tengo a mano cuanto  consumía a plena potencia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Estuve encontrando ese esquema pero no lo podía buscar.



Es del Cuaderno Técnico Fapesa Nº 70 del 29-6-71

Yo lo he armado antaño varias veces pero invirtiendo transistores , díodos y capacitores para que regule por positivo y después  le he reemplazado presets por resistencias fijas , por los tocatodo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es del Cuaderno Técnico Fapesa Nº 70 del 29-6-71
> 
> Yo lo he armado antaño varias veces pero invirtiendo transistores , díodos y capacitores para que regule por positivo y después  le he reemplazado presets por resistencias fijas , por los tocatodo.


Lo estuve buscando en el foro, pero no lo encontré , aunque recuerdo haberlo visto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2018)

Creo que el Dr Z subió los Fapesa a  *Reparar Viejas placas RCA*


----------



## ccolonna (Dic 26, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> la máxima potencia disipada vendrá dada por la diferencia de tensión entre la entrada y la salida por la máxima  corriente consumida.
> No tengo a mano cuanto  consumía a plena potencia


En el peor de los casos es 62-55v...por 3 amp..de pico puede ser...constante la mitad..y exagero....los 2 canales. Tengo bafles grandes que rinden mucho. ☺


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2018)

Aquí mas condensado : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/fapesa-40-extraÃ±o-zip.59086/


----------



## ccolonna (Dic 26, 2018)

Estuve buscando pero me faltan los calculos para el resistor del zener para un par darlington y/o para una masa fantasma de un regulador integrado (de menos voltaje) con zener de referencia. Aviso que estoy en esa parte para ver que necesito. ☺


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2018)

Usá el Buscador que hay post sobre el cálculo de resistencia para zener , incluso hay calculadores automáticos.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 26, 2018)

Para saber la corriente de zener te podes guiar  por la potencia del mismo dividiendo los W por la tensión de zener
Aquí Manuales National, Rca, Texas, etc en el post 21 publique un interesante libro que deberias leer y en el post 23 información sobre zeners de distinta potencia


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 26, 2018)

ccolonna dijo:


> Estuve buscando pero me faltan los calculos para el resistor del zener para un par darlington y/o para una masa fantasma de un regulador integrado (de menos voltaje) con zener de referencia. Aviso que estoy en esa parte para ver que necesito


Podés listar todos los transistores que has usado en el amplificador???
Es para saber si corrés algún riesgo de que vuelen a la mi@#%$@ por sobretensión o si estamos jugando a las adivinanzas, por que 62V no es taaanta tensión y con los MPSA92 y MPSA42 zafarías de todo el problema (si has usado los Texas de los 80's...hay peligro)


----------



## ccolonna (Dic 26, 2018)

Estoy leyendo !!! Ahora me fui a este.
Pagina 218

Ya habia aclarado..tip 35 - 36 ; bc 549 550...los capacitores subi los valores naturalmente...habia de 6 volts.

Pero pandacba tiene razon ; los calculos estan para 55... no 62... ☺

Con una fuente regulada andaria en la tension diseñada, me lo protege de picos, esta bueno para diseñar, aprender y probar...genera estas charlas 😊


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2018)

También podrias fijarte los valores de R y C que cambian acorde a la potencia y voltaje de alimentación y aumentarlos proporcionalmente  , además de los transistores.

Podés seguir jugando con la fuente regulada .

Yo leí mal o los bafles son de 4 Ohms ?


----------



## ccolonna (Dic 26, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés seguir jugando con la fuente regulada .
> 
> Yo leí mal o los bafles son de 4 Ohms ?



En su version original pide de 4 ohms para dar esa potencia. El mio quedo con unos Leea de 16 Ohms por otro engaño en la compra en 1984. Eso y el trafo. 😮


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2018)

*OJO *con la la disipación del zener


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 26, 2018)

ccolonna dijo:


> Estoy leyendo !!! Ahora me fui a este.
> Pagina 218
> 
> Ya habia aclarado..tip 35 - 36 ; bc 549 550...los capacitores subi los valores naturalmente...habia de 6 volts.
> ...


Yo no me preocuparia tanto por la tension de alimentacion, pero me aseguraria de que todos los transistores tengan una Vceo mayor a 70V para cubrirme. A fin de cuentas tenes un 12% de tension en exceso y los transistores deberian soportarla por que nadie coherente diseña con los parametros tan al limite.
Apoyo lo que dice 2mts y a lo sumo retocaria el VAS si fuera necesario, pero si algo vuela no es por la Vcc sino por transistores truchos o ajuste de bias "errado".


----------



## pandacba (Dic 26, 2018)

Si estas trabajando con 16 ohms de carga, la corriente es baja, ya que eran 4 ohms 70W, 8 ohms 35W 16 ohms 16W
Con lo cual tenes una calidad notable y muy bajo consumo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2018)

Se me acaba de ocurrir uma terrorífica ideota  , por que no lo convertís en Fapesa de 40W *que es muy estable* , es uno de los mejores que he oido de aquella época de fuente simple y capacitor de salida , solo conservale la salida Sziklai.

Lo tuve añares funcionando *al mango* con transformador de 47,5 + 47,5


Fijate que la configuración es la misma , ya que es de 40 Watts con 60V y 8 Ohms , así que daría los 70 W con 4 Ohms.

.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2018)

Pero tiene parlantes de 16..........


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2018)

Si, ya sabemos , sólo era para hacerle notar que es mas o menos el mismo amplificador y que no perdería potencia en relación a lo especificado por ambos fabricantes. Solo que el Fapesa es mas facil de poner en marcha , es mucho mas estable y menos problemático.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2018)

No recuerdo el de 70W pero el de 35W que es el mismo equema la misma placa, la misma fuente solo que sobre 8 ohms. siempre funcionó de una......
Los tan mentados problemas aducidos al circuito no son tales, el problema venía por otro lado.
En aquellos años que Texas fabricaba transistores en la Argentina al igual que Fapesa, estos, los transistores eran muy baratos e inundaron el mercado, con una gama cuidadosamente estudiada para cubrir todas las necesidades locales.
El problema radica en que Texas no hacía selección, como los demás lo cual generaba una terrible dispersión de características.
Para un ejemplo vaya que un Señor que se dedicaba a reparar Handy's Yaesu y otras marcas, utilizara transistores TIP29 y TIP31 como elemento de salira.
En ninguna parte figura que puedan servir para eso, el compraba un gran lote a fábrica, seleccionaba aquellos que le servían perfectamente para RF y vendía el resto.
Así como esas carácteristicas podian ir para arriba, de igual modo lo hacían hacia abajo.
Yo recuerdo de un puñado de transistores Texas había algunos que no se les podía medir el Hfe. 
Esa fue la gran  contra que  tuvieron esas placas, las mismas armadas con transistores Fapesa, Siemens o Fairchild funcionaban sin ningún problema.
Armar la placas Fapesas con transistores Texas podía darte un gran dolor de cabeza a veces
Ojo Fapesa tenía un problema similar, la ventaja era que se conseguian los transistores Philips y los ya mencionados Siemens y Fairchild entre otros.
La linea fapesa por ejemplo no era el BC557/8/9 si no los BC147/8/9 de cuerpo facetado mucho más grande que los europeos y terminales lock-fit

Estos mismos a su vez eran fabricados por las empresas mencionadas


----------



## ccolonna (Dic 27, 2018)

Guauuu...vamos de a partes 
Si supiera en 1984 todo esto...el ultimo que armo es el Texas... 
pero ahora basicamente esta andando muy bien y confiable...esto de la fuente sería la ultima puntada para dejarlo cubierto.

Pandacba tiene mucha razón...los Audinac (creo, sino uno similar) traian el mismo diseño y 
(no soy de la época) funcionaban bien y confiablemente. , o tenian material confiable o el secreto del punto de funcionamiento.
Mi problema general fueron siempre la calidad de los semiconductores Texas y luego su desaparición 2A97 - 2A98 ....
Nunca tuve documentación Original Texas (hasta ahora) y la de Plaquetodo tenia errores y diferencias...

Me encanta la cantidad de respuestas y como me están ayudando y lo que ya me ayudaron con lo anterior.
Pero de a tres o cuatro no alcanzo a probar todo !!!!!  Me tienen que tener paciencia (mas ) ... todavia no pude ir a comprar el Zener !!!
Ya tengo un Tip 35C confiable y un Tip 29. 

Soy solo aficionado y autodidacta... por lo cual, aunque leí mucho y sigo leyendo, hay partes que nunca ví, y practicas que no hice.
y aunque es mas complicado, mi idea es fabricar algo desde una idea que hable con Uds, entenderla...que fracase... vemos por que...
Realmente si viniera un modulo listo para poner...no lo compraría.. en esto, como hobby, no estoy desesperado para que ande mañana mismo...
La satisfacción de pasar por esto...y que uds me hagan pata desinteresadamente es lo que me motiva para que esto no aburra.

Me gusta mucho que nos vayamos de tema y terminamos discutiendo los parlantes siendo que empecé con un tema de fuente 

Muchas gracias a todos...

P/D.

Estoy leyendo todo lo de los Zener que subio Pandacba... pero puedo preguntar el final un poco... que venga con spoiler...

Un zener con transistor...  se lo calcula para una corriente que va a ser multiplicada por la ganancia del transistor ???
Ej.   si lo calculo para 30ma y tengo un Darlington de 100 de ganancia... da 3A ? (perdidas, temperatura y esas cosas aparte)  

Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2018)

Leiste el libro de ITT?
Por el zener solo circula la corriente de zene, por la R circula la corriente de zener Iz + la corriente de bas Ib
La corriente de base se calcula para la corriente de colector/hfe si necesito 3A y el hafe es de 100 la base necesitara 30mA entonces para el calculo de la R debo sumar Iz+Ib

Esto a modo de ejemplo


----------



## ccolonna (Dic 29, 2018)

Hola de nuevo.
No pude ir a comprar nada...voy el miércoles.

Pero estuve leyendo mucho (ITT incluido) , investigando y comparando.

Por el momento con un Zener de entre 54-57 volts  obtengo 3ma que con un TIP142 (100v 10A  1000Hfe) daría 3A de salida.

El Zener queda disipando 0.7 watts... cuando vaya tengo que averiguar que hay en mercado...

Tengo la opción ahora para estudiar si consigo el valor de 56 en 1w de poner mas de uno en paralelo..
Si lo consigo en 5 watts... listo 
Y si no esta el valor armarlo con varios en serie... sabiendo que hay un limite para no sobrepasar alguno en los valores máximos. 
Veo que encuentro y luego sigo.


Una duda.
Con lo que comente arriba... el circuito también limita la corriente en 3A máximo ?
O si sucede esto lo hace a costa de bajar la tensión de salida en ese punto ?
Si consigo el Zener de 5 watts, me conviene dejar el limite en 5A.... como para que no haya un recorte en algún pico musical ??

Muchas Gracias !!!


----------



## pandacba (Dic 29, 2018)

la capacidad de corriente vendra dada por la capacidad del transistor de salida, en ello el zener no interviene, el zener solo fija la tensión de base. la cual se refleja en el emisor menos 0.7V.
Si la corriente de base es adecuada dara la corriente necesaria por eso hay que saber el Hfe del transistor
Recuerda que la corriente de base pasa por la resistencia limitadora  + la corriente de zener.

También puedes poner un regulador 7824 y colocar dos zener de 15V en serie entre el pin2 y masa, utilizando el esquema para aumentar la corriente de salida,
De igual forma puedes hacerlo con un LM350 y un zener de 24V


----------



## ccolonna (Ene 2, 2019)

Conseguí los componentes...ahora a esperar...
La versión para 4-5 Amp. me da poco mas de un watt para los zener según las variantes de tensión mínima.
El capacitor a la base del transistor tiene algún calculo?  
No encuentro ejemplos con tanta tensión...supongo que esta para los cambios repentinos y cortos de tensión para mantener estable esa entrada y que responda a un promedio.   Muchos circuitos no lo incluyen...

Saludos y buen año !!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2019)

ccolonna dijo:


> . . . . El Zener queda disipando 0.7 watts... cuando vaya tengo que averiguar que hay en mercado...
> 
> Tengo la opción ahora para estudiar si consigo el valor de 56 en 1w de *poner mas de uno en paralelo.*.
> Si lo consigo en 5 watts... listo  . . .


_*Mala opción.*_

Sería mejor hacer una serie en la que la suma se llegue a los *56V*

De forma mas o menos normal se consiguen zener de hasta 3W

Esto se consigue de forma "Local"

Tablas de Transistores, TRIAC´s y SCR´s

*Zener de 56V 5W: 1N5370B*


----------



## ccolonna (Ene 2, 2019)

Hola Fogonazo... fijate el post #109 , conseguí para poner en serie y armar uno de 54 volts (- 0.7 del transistor) .
Y si la tolerancia me sale para arriba se compensa el techo de 55v. 
Dejo 2 volts (que no necesito) y me ayudan en la zona de regule para tener mas resto.
El de 56v el día que busqué no estaba en Mercado Libre...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2019)

ccolonna dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo... fijate el post #109 , conseguí para poner en serie y armar uno de 54 volts (- 0.7 del transistor) .
> Y si la tolerancia me sale para arriba se compensa el techo de 55v.
> Dejo 2 volts (que no necesito) y me ayudan en la zona de regule para tener mas resto.
> El de 56v el día que busqué no estaba en Mercado Libre...



Cuando escribí mi comentario aún no estaban las imágenes. 
El listado es de *GM Electrónica*


----------



## pandacba (Ene 2, 2019)

Porque un zener de tanta potencia?


----------



## ccolonna (Ene 2, 2019)

Por el precio ☺ tenia mas de envio que materiales ( estan $ 34 c/u)  y de 3watts no los tenia el mismo proovedor (eran 2 envios). Creo que de esa potencia los compro una vez sola. 😁😁😁


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 2, 2019)

No es por tirar mala onda, pero me parecen carísimos los Zener de 24V 5W a 35 mangos. Hace un año los compré en $5 (30 centavos de Trump) leer *ACÁ*.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No es por tirar mala onda, pero me parecen carísimos los Zener de 24V 5W a 35 mangos. Hace un año los compré en $5 (30 centavos de Trump) leer *ACÁ*.



Pero ese Zener en particular logra agudos cristalinos y graves con tonos de roble antiguo


----------



## ccolonna (Ene 2, 2019)

Vivo en La Plata... ni miro las listas de precio de Capital porque...... .... Estos son por Mercado Libre... la verdad ni compare y  al haberlos encontrado y ser solo 2 me parecío correcto ... miré mas los comentarios de la calidad de lo que vende que el valor (en este caso).
Todos los comentarios son bien recibidos !!! 

Acá en La Plata, cuando conseguí buenos precios...todo era trucho... (TIP35...TIP36..LM317....)
Le doy la duda que quizás no saben lo que venden....

Igual...en este momento estaba buscando data del capacitor... #109 .... mas que nada por lo que comente en  #107.
No creo que le cambie la vida al circuito pero estaría bueno saber como actua y de que depende la capacidad  !!! 

Saludos y Muchas Gracias !!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 2, 2019)

ccolonna dijo:


> Vivo en La Plata... ni miro las listas de precio de Capital porque......


Mi precio es de San Juan...



ccolonna dijo:


> Igual...en este momento estaba buscando data del capacitor... #109 .... mas que nada por lo que comente en  #107.
> No creo que le cambie la vida al circuito pero estaría bueno saber como actua y de que depende la capacidad  !!!


Ese cap no tiene taaanta importancia y con 100uF ya estás sobrado. La idea es que elimine el "ruido" del Zener y minimice las variaciones de tensión frente a los leves cambios de tensión que tiene el Zener al variar la corriente que lo circula (que de por sí es muy poca variación). Es una "exquisitez" pero por lo que vale, mejor ponerlo.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 7, 2019)

Te muestro algo que esta en el for lo publico @crimson en un post sobre el amplificdor Audinac en Agosto de 2010 pero vale perfectamente para tu caso.

Reemplazas los zener de 22V por dos 1N4750A(27V 1W) más dos 1N4007 y tenes tu fuente obvio el capacitor debe ser de 70V


----------



## ccolonna (Ene 7, 2019)

A ese circuito no lo había encontrado ... no le acerté a las etiquetas de busqueda...
Ya me llegaron las piezas (hace 10 minutos) y tengo el PCB listo.

Pensaba armarlo con 1  TIP142...  en las tablas SOA lo veo mejor o igual para el área de trabajo en la zona de 55volts que el TIP35... aparte de simplificar y garantizar la ganancia siendo Darlington...   ...sino le pongo 2.
Disipador voy a usar uno gigante...espacio sobra. 
Si al otro lo calcularon para 6Amp el mio no puede andar a mas de 2Amp...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2019)

Me  parece que estás interpretando mal  , la parte inferior de la curva SOA representa el Voltaje colector-emisor , o sea lo que cae en el transistor (digamos unos 10 V en tu caso)  . . .  no la salida de la fuente.
Ese voltaje que cae multiplicado por la corriente (a la izquierda de la gráfica) sería la potencia máxima posible a ser disipada  ¿Capishe?
Así que estarías más cómodo , luego aplicale la curva de derating que para 70ºC daría la mitad de la potencia mas o menos .


----------



## ccolonna (Ene 7, 2019)

Ya paso las pruebas sin carga, 54.5 volts.
Mañana sigo ya ubicado donde va. ☺
Gracias Dosmetros...a veces me apabullo con tanto dato...y lleno mal las formulas


----------



## ccolonna (Ene 18, 2019)

Siempre hablando de un uso hogareño...
Es increible lo que mejoró con la fuente regulada, desde muy bajo volumen la claridad es mucho mejor y los picos son como mas claros y definidos.
Es difícil explicar... ni que medir para comprobar el grado de mejora. 
(me volvieron a prestar el osciloscopio ... tengo que armar el generador de diente de sierra invertido de Fogonazo !!! )

Como quedo armado el regulador, los zeners quedan tibios y el TIP142 en ese mismo uso queda frio.

Igual fue un acumulado de mejoras gracias a Uds.

Recableado.
Capacitores de filtro.
Red Zobel.
Fuente regulada.
Protecctor de CC y anti 'Plop' de encendido y apagado.
'Nueva' (e inicio del tema) corriente BIAS. 
Y hace un tiempo, nueva suspensión en parlantes, filtros pasivos y salida de los bafless  gracias a medir los Parámetros Thiele-Small.

Muchas Gracias.

Y antes que comenten  ...los Vumetros son decorativos !!! evoca lo que se armaba en los 80 con transistores...yo le agregue la cadena de diodos en las bases y es lo primero que funciono en 1985 en este equipo... merecen permanecer-


----------



## pandacba (Ene 18, 2019)

Felicitaciones ccolonna, e imagino tu satisfacción hoy y me alegra que todo te haya funcionado bien.
Pensaba mientras miraba las fotos, y me decía, tienes los vumetros, por que no ponerlos a funcionar como deben!! mira todo lo que has echo, sería un pasito más y quedaría todo completo y un autentico ampli DIY


----------



## ccolonna (Ene 26, 2019)

Me es una motivación... armarlo con un 3915 o 16 sería el camino adecuado...
Pero me parece que puede ser mi puerta de entrada a programar PIC's...
Vumetro_con_PIC16F  , este es solo un ejemplo de lo primero que encontré.
Ya habia intentado pero las grabadoras eran caras, no compatibles..etc..etc..
Si con lo anterior fui despacio....se imaginan ahora ???   

Cuando lo arranque... empiezo tema nuevo.. Muchas Gracias!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2019)

ccolonna dijo:


> Me es una motivación... armarlo con un 3915 o 16 sería el camino adecuado...
> Pero me parece que puede ser mi puerta de entrada a programar PIC's...
> Vumetro_con_PIC16F  , este es solo un ejemplo de lo primero que encontré.
> Ya habia intentado pero las grabadoras eran caras, no compatibles..etc..etc..
> ...


*Nop *

Cuando te decidas realizas tus consultas en el tema del vumetro con PIC**

Si no alguno de los molestos Moderadores te dirá algo como:



> *Reglas generales de uso del foro*
> 
> *04)* No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando por lo mismo, parecido o similar. *Utiliza el buscador**.* y coloca tu comentario en el tema que mas se adecue a lo que estas consultando.




Tu ya sabes lo fastidiosos que son 

Existe otro tema sobre lo mismo y está mas y mejor desarrollado.


----------



## ccolonna (Mar 30, 2021)

*Luego de un muy buen tiempo andando y no tener problemas*... aparecio el extraordibnario trabajo del Dr. Zoidberg (y algunos aportantes de ideas) con el "mellizo" de mi Texas...  y los cambios necesarios que descubrió me obligo a desmontarlo nuevamente. 
Principales cambios : C3 de 20uf a 100uf , bajar los capacitores de Q4 y Q5 a 100pF (estaban en 470pF) y poner los resistores de 10 Ohms entre los Tips.
El Capacitor de entrada quedó en la salida del previo siendo de 1uF x 250V Poliester.
Eliminé varios capacitores agregados que parece no arreglaban nada o empeoraban cosas.
Definitivamente con escuadritas dejé mecánicamente fijo el PCB al radiador para evitar desoldaduras por movimiento (antes las atornillaba al piso separadas de los radiadores).

Saqué C2 y C5 *de 47uF electolíticos Siemens Naranjas de 1984 *, medí los 4 y estaban perfectos, es mas...marcaban 52uF por un buen tiempo.  
Se ve que funcionando aguantan mas tiempo.

El capacitor verde del lado del cobre tiene que ser 103 y ese día le puse 104  ...ya esta corregido.

Las primeras pruebas fueron muy buenas !!!


​​​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2021)

ccolonna dijo:


> y poner los resistores de 10 Ohms entre los Tips.


Tené cuidado con las resistencias de 10 ohms por que te bajan mucho la corriente de polarización estática y vos no tenés como ajustarla. Probablemente con los diodos que le pusiste zafés de "retocar el preset" para llevarla al valor original...pero YO simularía el comportamiento del amplificador en tus condiciones de operación.


----------



## ccolonna (Mar 30, 2021)

Voy a medir en estos días todos los valores de nuevo y veo en cuanto quedaron... con los 36 mA se elimina el cruce en tu caso ? 
Creo que admite un diodo mas sin riesgo...no se si 0,7v o menos, pero voy a medir bien primero.
Hasta ahora los diodos una garantia !!! 

(no tengo software de simulación- mas bien tiempo para aprender a usarlo bien -   )

Paralelo a esto estoy cambiando el vumetro por uno basado en el LM3916.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2021)

ccolonna dijo:


> Creo que admite un diodo mas sin riesgo...no se si 0,7v o menos, pero voy a medir bien primero.
> Hasta ahora los diodos una garantia !!!
> 
> (no tengo software de simulación- mas bien tiempo para aprender a usarlo bien -  )


Publicá un esquema hecho a mano de como quedó lo que hiciste con los diodos y yo pruebo de simularlo y te paso los resultados. Tal vez sea fácil modificar alguno de los esquemas que yo tengo hechos.


----------



## ccolonna (Mar 30, 2021)

Solo la parte de los diodos difiere...y el resistor de ganancia en la entrada que en este es el original  (180 vs 120 creo).
Muchas gracias !!!!!

(me da verguenza lo bajo que debe estar...soy un cobarde !!!!!  )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2021)

Bue...no tenía exactament el diodo Schottky que usaste pero puse este otro que tiene un poco menos de tensión directa, el MBR0530, unos 150mV menos pero bué...es lo que hay con las ganas de buscar que tenía.

El esquema que simulé es este:


y la polarización estática de ese amplificador es:



y el transistor Q6 tiene en el emisor:



A mi juicio esos valores sonn muuuuuy bajos y no me los creo del todo, pero aún así, habría que subir la corriente del emisor de Q6 a unos 20 o 30mA para estar cubiertos. Vos decidirás que hacer...pero vas a tener que medir.


----------



## ccolonna (Mar 30, 2021)

Espectacular !! y que rapidez !! Muchisimas gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2021)

Si lo dejás tal como esta, va a funcionar pero a muy bajo volumen va a distorsionar bastante. A mí no me sale muy bien la simulación usando diodos en lugar del transistor xVbe.


----------



## ccolonna (Mar 31, 2021)

Si..esta vez bajó bastante la corriente ya que la primera prueba a 15 Volts distorsionó mas que antes.  
*Primero voy a medir bien como quedó*... si agregando 1 o 2 diodos  (Schottky-Silicio) queda aproximado, lo dejó así.
Si queda mal... voy al circuito de transistor xVbe que armaste. (BC337-25 y viendo R9 entre 68-100 ohms y R10 entre 22-68ohms y un muy buen preset )  y esperar 10 minutos al menos para el reajuste   
R21 y R22 los tengo en 0.1R 3W como el manual, en el tuyo esta en 0.22R.. alguna ventaja?...mas recomendable? 
Muchas gracias !!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 31, 2021)

ccolonna dijo:


> R21 y R22 los tengo en 0.1R 3W como el manual, en el tuyo esta en 0.22R.. *alguna ventaja?...mas recomendable?*


No necesariamente, pero como mis transistores eran medio truchos y las tenía disponibles, pues usé esas para dar un poco mas de realimentación local. Nada importante si con 0.1 te funciona bien.

Y no probés a 15V sino de 35V para arriba, por que a partir de los 35V los valores de polarización comienzan a aproximarse a los reales. Por debajo no funciona nada bien...


----------



## ccolonna (Mar 31, 2021)

Un comentario... los diagramas tanto Plaquetodo como Texas dispones del Preset como serie entre las resistencias...pero en el PCB Plaquetodo lleva el punto medio del preset a la base del transistor Q3.  (creo que el tuyo tambien)
Supongo que esto cambia la sensibilidad de ajuste usando el preset como divisor... no hablo del resultado que es el mismo una vez ajustado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 31, 2021)

ccolonna dijo:


> pero en el PCB Plaquetodo lleva el punto medio del preset a la base del transistor Q3. (creo que el tuyo tambien)


Nono, el preset está conectado exactamente como en la foto que subiste, tiene el cursor en corto con el terminal de la derecha y el otro terminal va a una resistencia de 100 ohms (R9 en tu foto) y a la base del transistor.
Para ajustar el preset tenes que ponerlo al mango para la derecha (el PCB visto "de frente") y luego *lentamente* girarlo hacia la izquierda. Como yo tengo preset de 250 ohms tuve que achicar la resistencia de 68 ohms a 22 ohms (R10 en tu foto) para que pudiera calibrar mas o menos cerca del centro de la pista, pero con las resistencias de 10 ohms para las oscilaciones me quedó mas cerca de la izquierda que del centro...pero no mucho...mas o menos a 3/4 de giro hacia la izquierda.

Te dejo como le ajusté (mas o menos) la corriente de reposo:

Se pueden usar los diodos, pero hay que poner dos 1N4007 y una resistencia de un valor entre 12 y 15 ohms (en la simulación) para ajustar la corriente de reposo: con 15 ohms te dá 52mA y con 12 ohms te dá 11mA. Pero esto es algo que hay probar con muuuuuuucho cuidado por que si te pasas la corriente se vá al diablo....ya con 22 ohms anda por 1.5A. La THD ronda los 0.07% lo que es un muy buen valor.

De todas formas esto es una guía, una orientación para que sepas como se comporta el amplificador.


----------



## ccolonna (Abr 1, 2021)

Viene muy bien, los valores que obtuviste están muy cerca en frío, cuando pasan 10 minutos no tanto.
Hoy compré elementos para las 2 versiones (transistor 337 y diodo-resistor)  
Les cuento el derrotero :

Con 2 1N4007  no importa el Resistor =  arranca bien pero luego trepa hasta 80 mA 

Con 1 1N4007 y 1 RU3AM (Diode Switching 600V 1.5A Rapida recuperación) necesita unos pocos Ohms para ajustar, lo complica porque necesito un preset   de 5 o 10 Ohms , cosa que hasta donde se...no existe.

El mejor hasta ahora y el que voy a aplicar por el momento...
1 1N4007 con un preset de 220 Ohms  (a 70-90 Ohms me da 30 mA sobre la resistencia de 0.1R ) y permanece estable....  
    Tiene un shunt con diodo por cualquier tipo de apertura.
    El diodo lo voy a poner al radiador. El mismo se mantiene frío con los transistores tibios. 

La diferencia de voltaje entre las bases de los Tips29-30 pasó de los 0.984 volts a  1.394 volts para obtener esta corriente.

Voy a armar la versión Transistor ahora que tengo valores medidos, o veo... puede el transistor manejar mejor la corriente con respecto a la temperatura que el diodo ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 1, 2021)

ccolonna dijo:


> 1 1N4007 con un preset de 220 Ohms (a 70-90 Ohms me da 30 mA sobre la resistencia de 0.1R ) y permanece estable....


Tené cuidado por que hay algo de 10mA en menos de medir sobre la resistencia que sobre el corte del PCB en el emisor del transistor de potencia ==> deben pasar por ahí algo de 20 a 22mA y eso es medio bajo.



ccolonna dijo:


> La diferencia de voltaje entre las bases de los Tips29-30 pasó de los 0.984 volts a 1.394 volts para obtener esta corriente.


No le des bola a eso por que depende de los transistores que usés. Solo asegurate que circule la corriente adecuada.



ccolonna dijo:


> Voy a armar la versión Transistor ahora que tengo valores medidos, o veo... puede el transistor manejar mejor la corriente con respecto a la temperatura que el diodo ?


Si, la controla mejor por que es más fácil hacer el acople térmico correcto.
Yo pronto voy a probar de sujetar el transistor al disipador de UNO de los drivers para eliminar la sobre-compensación.... veremos que pasa.


----------



## ccolonna (Abr 2, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Tené cuidado por que hay algo de 10mA en menos de medir sobre la resistencia que sobre el corte del PCB en el emisor del transistor de potencia ==> deben pasar por ahí algo de 20 a 22mA y eso es medio bajo.


Si, te había leído ya en el tuyo  ... sigo siendo precavido ... hoy lo puse a 45 mA y todo bien una hora.

Pero hice un cambio y funcionó bien ...reemplacé el 1N4007 por la juntura B-C de un D1351 (TO-220C) que aguanta 60 volts y me permite fijarlo al disipador del Tip30.   Le acerqué el soldador y bajó 20 mA casi instantaneamente

Obvio..es una donación de una TV o un monitor...no recuerdo


----------



## ccolonna (Abr 3, 2021)

Quizás quedo un poco mas cableado que lo deseado..pero prioricé no tener riegos en el ajuste, comodidad y seguridad de las conexiones.
El disipador esta aislado de masa y del Tip30...pero igual aislé el D1351 individualmente...que ningún contacto accidental disparé la corriente.
Esta funcionando bien...el tiempo dirá.   

Voy a probar, antes de cerrar, de llevar también R5 de 180 ohms a 120 ohms y aumentar la ganancia ya que al previo nuevo lo tengo exigido...  

Si esta parte es tema cerrado...Muchas Gracias !!!!.... volveré con el nuevo vumetro para que sea un DIY 100% como en su momento sugirieron.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 3, 2021)

Te dejo algunos archivos que hice para postear la simulación y también vá el modelo de Simetrix por si querés simularlo o cambiarlo a la nueva versión.


----------



## ccolonna (Abr 5, 2021)

Hola.
Primero, me convenció Dr. !!  ....había incursionado un poco en QUCS, ya que trabajo en Ubuntu...Simetrix me hizo instalatr una maquina virtual en W7...pero solo la versión de prueba lo vale   ya modifique mi circuito y estoy leyendo para hacer las simulaciones.



Luego...volví a pedir el osciloscopio (el cual manejo, no domino) y usando el Celular como generador de onda (Function Generator) le hice unas pruebitas al amplificador a través del previo. Para mi es suficiente y antes que ignorar completamente que hace.
Con estas condiciones...en unos 25mA ya no se veía la distorsión por cruce.  En 10 mA era muy notable.
Luego de 8 minutos, el BIAS queda estable...cosa que con ese gran transistor al aire no hacía en las pruebas!!!

Lecturas :
 

El que me dio "mal" es con la onda cuadrada... no se a que se debe...si error mio en la prueba o algo del circuito...ayer busqué y no pude encontrar que significa (por imagenes, no recuerdo el nombre) , era algo de amortiguación o sobrecompensado algo, tipo un circuito LC. 
(la medida esta tomada entre la Red Zobel y un parlante sustituto, no son los que lleva ya que son muy pesados para llevar al taller)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 5, 2021)

La versión de prueba de Simetrix funciona a la perfección para estos circuitos viejos que solo llevan transistores. Cuando metés operacionales u otros componentes (llamados subcircuits en la jerga Spice) aparecen las limitaciones cuando usas mas de 5 o 6...dependiendo lo complejo que sea. Pero para la mayoría de los diseños que probamos y hacemos acá vá sobrado.



ccolonna dijo:


> El que me dio "mal" es con la onda cuadrada... no se a que se debe.


Eso puede por que el margen de fase está medio justo...debe tener algo de 40° y si bien es estable la respuesta oscila bastante. La forma de arreglarlo es tocando la red de realimentación del Vas....pero ya de por sí es rara....yo no la tocaría.
El otro problena puede ser haber puesto una red Zobel sin saber si es necesaria o nó. Yo mediría sin ella....


----------



## ccolonna (Abr 5, 2021)

Bueno...lo venia haciendo en paralelo con 2 LM3916, solo lo presenté ... falta cablearlo bien .
hoy lo apure un poco...va a funcionar en modo punto y barra.

Y en 2 modos, uno indicando hasta el ultimo led verde zona de distorsión... y un modo mentiroso, que no indica nada pero a bajo volumen (normal) se ilumina completo y llega a los rojos en algún pico inofensivo.   ( o sea...como esta en este momento en el video)








PD Ni loco toco algo del VAS...y voy a probarlo sin Zobel.


----------



## ccolonna (Abr 8, 2021)

ccolonna dijo:


> El que me dio "mal" es con la onda cuadrada... no se a que se debe...si error mio en la prueba o algo del circuito...ayer busqué y no pude encontrar que significa (por imagenes, no recuerdo el nombre) , era algo de amortiguación o sobrecompensado algo, tipo un circuito LC.
> (la medida esta tomada entre la Red Zobel y un parlante sustituto, no son los que lleva ya que son muy pesados para llevar al taller)


Para no dejar temas colgados... la Red Zobel es inocente en este caso    lo medí sin la misma y es idéntico el gráfico.
Ni contesten... es solo para sacarme la duda que era mas sencilla de probar y no costaba nada.


----------

